# 1/32 scale scuba divers?



## Dr. Brad

Are there any 1/32 scale scuba diver figures out there? I'd like to include one in a diorama for my Seaquest Deep Ocean Transport. I've looked on the web, but no luck!

Thanks,

Brad.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

I think you can find a few in 1/35, and in the larger size scales, but I haven't seen anything in 1/32.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Thanks. I suppose 1/35 would do, but the only ones I know about are the Dragon Navy seals who are already on land. I suppose I could try to modify them to look as though at least one is swimming...


----------



## miniature sun

I think Italeri used to list some 1/35th frogmen although they were riding in a Zodiac type inflatable...not sure if there were any swimming figures.
Also one of the Japanese companies (Aoshima?) did some James Bond type submersibles with frogmen like in Thunderball.
You could also try Verlinden maybe?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe

miniature sun said:


> I think Italeri used to list some 1/35th frogmen although they were riding in a Zodiac type inflatable...not sure if there were any swimming figures.
> Also one of the Japanese companies (Aoshima?) did some James Bond type submersibles with frogmen like in Thunderball.
> You could also try Verlinden maybe?


I think italeri did some swimming frogman too, they were packaged seperately and with a ol' chariot SDV iirc. I _think_ the same figures were reused with the Bond submersible kit.


----------



## Dr. Brad

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I think italeri did some swimming frogman too, they were packaged seperately and with a ol' chariot SDV iirc. I _think_ the same figures were reused with the Bond submersible kit.


Okay, great. Thanks guys. That gives more to look for....

Brad.


----------

